# Grooming



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

Just wondering when I should first visit the groomers? Jenson is 12 weeks tomorrow. I have never had a dog that has needed grooming so have no clue about these things.

Also which basic tools should I buy in preparation for his adult coat, any particular brands better than others? Shampoos etc too.

Basically a beginners guide would be great. Thank you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I say it depends on his coat and the weather. The puppy coat really is a dream. You can just comb right through it and be all set. I only cut Willow because she was really hot. If you don't mind combing and the puppy is comfortable, I say grow it out and enjoy it.
Right around ten months things change  When the adult coat starts to come in the matts seem to come up over night.  They are big and ugly. Jake's coat also got VERY think and hard to comb. 
There are lots of good threads on here about grooming equipment with pictures and everything. 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11662&highlight=grooming 
Les Poochs seems to be very popular and other slicker type brushes. Mine won't let me ten feet near them with a slicker. :behindsofa:
I find a regular comb to work the best. With Jake I have to just take my time and maker sure you get all the way through. 
For washing Jake could use just about anything but Willow needs conditioner. I also use Tropiclean tangle remover spray after baths and in between baths for easier brushing and freshen up.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank You - that's a great help. Not looking forward to adult coat. I will enjoy puppy coat while I can then!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Most important thing to do is get home used to you touching everything, mouth, ears, teeth, tail, feet, nails. 


Matting can apear anywhere even inbetween the toes, it its a night air when you have a dog that hates its feet being done. But it's even Worcester if their beard is a mess and they keep biting you and/or the brush. 

Get him in for a bath and trim(eyes, bum and feet)early and then regular appointments every 6 to 8 weeks depending on the coat tipe and length.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly we started brushing her the first week we had her. We had a tiny slicker brush and a comb. We would touch her feet, ears etc..daily Anyhow we had no clue about going to the groomers thing. Looking back had I known I would of taken her there at a young age maybe once she had all her shots.

When we took her for her first grooming she was 6 months and all they could do was clip her face and her potty area. They told us we should of started taking her at a younger age even if just for a bath or a nail trim to get her used to it. We always too her to the vet for nail trims and she didn't really mind it but she loves him for some reason he seems to have a calming effect on her!

Her last haircut though they did a great job did her whole body but it was a salon and they give relaxing massages, have a doggie treadmill to tire them out etc........it was pretty expensive but I was happy with the results and she seemed content and she really liked the girl that groomed her. 

Knowing all this I would start your puppy young it will make things a lot easier!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

That is a good idea - I guess the more they experience when they are young the more normal it is for them. I will book him in for a bath and maybe a brazilian or something!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My vet had me wait until they got their last set of shots. As soon as I got the go ahead, I booked an appointment because I found myself brushing them four or five times a day just to get all the dirt and debris out of their coats. Also I had been washing and brushing and touching their feet and ears and all that good stuff before, too. But I figure the earlier the better for everything.


----------



## jedonspring (Jul 5, 2013)

Rafa is 12 weeks old too and I was wondering the same thing. I'm trying to brush him, handle his paws, look in his ears, etc. It's a challenge because he keeps biting me every time I try to 'condition' him. I know it's only his puppiness so I don't feel offended. Sounds like he might benefit from a trip to the groomers for a a little trim of his face, butt and paws. His hair, at this age, is so silky....wish I had such a beautiful mane!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it's better to take them early because that way they get used to being handled by other people. With Molly we only took her at about 5 months and the groomer had a hard time and said that we should have started taking her when she was younger to get her used to it. We had no clue as we brushed her etc.. ourselves. It's good to expose them to stuff like that when they are young. Molly does fine now she has been 3 times so far.

Even if you only take your puppy in for a bath and a nail clipping etc...it teaches them to be handled by someone other than you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is 11 months and just had his very first professional groom. He was a star apparently, totally unfazed by anything. So maybe it pays to wait until they are confident and more independent.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had ther third groom today. She was there for 6 hours! The girl said she did really good today better than last time. I always worry about her when she is gone that long. The first time she was groomed they could only do her face cause she didn't know what scissors and clippers etc were so she was freaky about it.

We took her to a different groomer the second time and they did an amazing job but they have a different approach to dealing with dogs which I like better. They were able to do her whole body and she was so calm in there.

She was there again today and the girl said she did better this time than the last time. They are very mellow and gentle and use aromatherapy to calm the dogs down. It's a very calming dog spa they even have a doggie treadmill they can run on if they are too worked up.

I still think if I had taken her before she was 5 months she would love it more. It is stressful for them but if they get used to it young and slowly I think it's better. She was good today she walked in all happy and greeted everyone. She is a little champ Her love for people helps her overcome any obstacle....she even loves going to the vets!

If I had to do it over again I would take her to the groomer for a bath to start and then ease her into it....less stressful for her I think!


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis is going for his first puppy groom today, he is 13 weeks and 2 days. The groomers won't take them until 3 weeks after their last shot. He has been bathed by us several times and he does not like it so I am hoping this will help him get used to it. At £15 I will probably get him done 4 weekly so he is used to it for when the proper grooming starts, he can have a puppy groom until he is 6 months.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think all the dogs are different with regards to how they behave, I did all the the touching feet, brushing etc from the word go, but Dudley will still wriggle and bite the brushes unless he is on my grooming table and then he just reluctantly puts up with it because he knows I am going to get it done anyway. It is probably more important to take them for an early visit to the groomer if they are a little less confident with new places and experiences. I plan to offer free young puppy socialisation visits, soon as they have had jabs, just pop them in the bath and wet them a little, use the dryer, pop them on the table and make a fuss of them so they think it is a great place to visit, of course I hope the owner will be happy to bring them back and become regular customers then.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't been on here in ages but I took him to the groomers and tehy said he was as good as gold! I have made my own little grooming area in the house with a trellis table and due to rolling in cow pats, swimming in stinking ponds etc he has had several home baths so I guess he has just got used to it! It was £25 though for a bath, trim of bits and nail clip.

Pic attached of a home bath - he is not happy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

he may not be happy but he sure is cute!!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I think he is swearing in dog language!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think he is plotting revenge.... a big hole in the middle of the lawn, perhaps


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh what a cutie..how can you resist those puppy dog eyes 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the look on his face too cute


----------

